# AS EQ-1 discontinued - Why?



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Just wondering why SVS are no longer selling this, perhaps it didn't prove economically viable. Anyone from SVS around to let us know? I was hoping to maybe get hold of one if I ended up with a pre/pro without Audyssey built in.


----------



## raynist (Aug 16, 2011)

Ed told me it is because there are now receivers with Audyssey XT32 that do the exact same thing. These receivers are about 2k though. I ended up buying a sms-1 for one room and will try using REW and a Beringher 1124 for my gameroom.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah I was looking into this elsewhere and that seems to be the general consensus. Perhaps the future is in combining the EQ-1 technology with the DSP amps, and offering all subs as an auto eq variant or not. A sub with ASEQ-1 technology built in is cheaper than a shiny new SVS sub, then having to spend on a 2k receiver. Offering an ASEQ model and non ASEQ model would allow people to choose the best sub for them based upon what Audyssey tech they already do or dont have. It would also allow people without Audyssey in their system to include it in addition to what they already have without needing an additional piece of kit on the rack, which would be very cool. 

Its a shame SVS dont sell plate amps, the DIY community would lap them up, and especially so if you could buy one with Audyssey on board as well. Sure they wouldnt be cheap, but they would probably be cheaper than the alternatives.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

raynist said:


> Ed told me it is because there are now receivers with Audyssey XT32 that do the exact same thing.


The Global EQ thing, yes, but I think we could use a device that properly sets up to five subwoofers' phase/delay/level, especially in asymmetrical room/placements. A multiple-subwoofer management device. The denon 4311 for example, only has two discrete sub outs. A marantz SR7005 only has one discrete sub out. None of the options have four+.. perhaps removing the audyssey EQ part and focusing on automatic ::multiple:: subwoofer integration could really fill a niche...


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

GranteedEV said:


> The Global EQ thing, yes, but I think we could use a device that properly sets up to five subwoofers' phase/delay/level, especially in asymmetrical room/placements. A multiple-subwoofer management device. The denon 4311 for example, only has two discrete sub outs. A marantz SR7005 only has one discrete sub out. None of the options have four+.. perhaps removing the audyssey EQ part and focusing on automatic ::multiple:: subwoofer integration could really fill a niche...


I think that niche is much too small for any mass market brand to consider. Wait for the Lexicon MP-20. :spend:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm all over it... the MP-20 that is... just as soon as Harman puts it on sale for about 90% off. $14K... seriously? I suppose they gotta pay for the three units they plan on selling.

I was kinda surprised to see the SVS unit go, but if it doesn't make sense, so be it. 

I have the 4311 and it does _help_ having the dual sub EQ, but I would still like to see a .4 or .5 or even a .6 channel auto-EQ. Or perhaps some sort of software that can auto map the cause of low frequency room boundary effects to go along with the variable tuned helmholtz panel absorbers will eventually take off in the mass market like Audyssey has done. At least Audyssey figured out a way to make some sort of auto effect on low frequency response and has made it available at a reasonable price.


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

raynist said:


> Ed told me it is because there are now receivers with Audyssey XT32 that do the exact same thing. These receivers are about 2k though. I ended up buying a sms-1 for one room and will try using REW and a Beringher 1124 for my gameroom.


I just bought an Audyssey XT32 receiver for less than $500. It was an open box unit, so the price was lower than normally discounted units. I have a feeling that SVS wasn't selling enough units to make it worthwhile to order another production run.


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Mike ... What model receiver did you buy? That's a GREAT price for XT-32!


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

I got the Onkyo TX-NR709. It arrived yesterday, which was also the day I had surgery. I'm not supposed to lift any thing over 10 pounds or do any stretching/twisting for the next month. I'm going to have one of my sons do the connecting the next time that one of them comes over.


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Mike - The 709 has Multi EQ-XT, not XT-32.

The XT has 128 data points for the subwoofer vs. the XT-32's 512 points. "XT" is a terrific processing system, but still not quite what "32" adds to the mix. 

We have been experimenting on both systems, and even XT has been yielding terrific results in room. 

The 709 is a bargain for the $$$ receiver. :T


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

My mistake. I knew that, I just got the two designations mixed up. I need to engage my brain more when I am posting!


----------



## raynist (Aug 16, 2011)

Does the 709 eq two subs independently?

How would it compare to a stand alone unit like the velodyne sms-1 for eq on a sub?


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

The 709 puts out the same signal on both sub out connections. It's essentially a Y connection


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

From what I have seen the Audyssey XT32 does as good or better than any other "auto-eq" type product. I don't think the SMS-1 is as good.

The units that currently include Sub EQ HT (eq'ing of two subs) are as follows:

Denon AVR-A100
Denon AVR-4311CI
Integra DTR-70.2
Onkyo TX-NR3008 and TX-NR5008
Onkyo PR-SC5507 and PR-SC5508

I know we are getting off topic here, but I would like to see some preamp/processors with XT32 and Sub EQ HT.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

I think that Audyssey XT32 is supposed to be pretty strong for EQing the lower frequencies (From what I've read and a couple emails I exchanged with Chris K @ Audyssey. Too bad that it's been discontinued, but it probably wouldn't provide enough benefit over a new AVR with XT32.

Probably not a big money maker... unfortunately.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

The SVS unit basically ran XT32 but IIRC could utilize a few more measurements due to using full PC processing over an AVRs much inferior built in processor. Audyssey corrects down to at least 10hz, as long as your sub is capable of going that low. Before that though, it measures your subs response so it knows if you have a HPF or ported sub for example, and wont be trying to correct at 10hz on a sub that cant reproduce those frequencies properly.

From what I have found out, the EQ-1 came to the end of its initial production run, and it was a combination of it not being profitable enough (probably not cheap to license Audy tech) and the fact modern Audyssey equipped processors have more or less caught up, that meant continuing production was pointless.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Sonnie said:


> From what I have seen the Audyssey XT32 does as good or better than any other "auto-eq" type product. I don't think the SMS-1 is as good.
> 
> The units that currently include Sub EQ HT (eq'ing of two subs) are as follows:
> 
> ...


The Onky 5509 also does.

The antimode is claimed to be on a par with Multi EQ XT, although even DSpeaker reckon XT32 is likely better. There is a new dual core processor based true dual channel unit coming out next year though, and that can do a pair of subs, but will also do full range speakers of required. It will also incorporate a nifty little built in screen that will display the graphs. Pricing will be about 800 euros though.

Pioneer, Emotiva, Yamaha, Arcam, and Anthem (to name a few) all use their own methods of eq instead of licensing Audyssey tech, but with the exception of Arc on the Anthem, Audyssey is much better than any of the other offerings, and personally I would choose Audyssey over Arc as well, especially for DIY subs, and even more so for very high end sealed DIY subs. Most other high end companies manufacturing processors usually run fairly basic units based on the premise they are getting back to pure audio, and for those a stand alone unit is the only way to get high end eq into that system. Bryston, AudioLab, Tag Mclaren and Ada Suite are a few that spring to mind.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

MikeBiker said:


> The 709 puts out the same signal on both sub out connections. It's essentially a Y connection


Its always worth bearing in mind. Its known some amps simply join the twin subs connections internally, while others do not. One to check on potential purchases if it concerns you :T


----------



## HuskerOmaha (Jan 19, 2011)

Audyssey Sub EQ HT
In 2009, Onkyo released the xx07-line of products:
Audyssey MultEQ: TX-NR707, TX-NR807
Audyssey MultEQ XT: TX-NR1007, TX-NR3007,TX-NR5007 and PR-SC5507
In the TX-NR707 and TX-NR807 they are simply y-splitting the sub signal to the two connectors so you can connect your second sub to the other connector. [In these receivers] MultEQ will ping them as "one", but there is no Sub EQ HT functionality and so the delays and levels between the two subs can't be compensated in advance of the calibration.

But MultEQ XT for TX-NR1007, TX-NR3007,TX-NR5007 and PR-SC5507 contained a new and, at that time, unnamed technology for handling dual subs: MultEQ XT will adjust both subwoofers together by fixing any time and level delays between them and then creating a single room correction filter for optimum bass response in the room.

In August 2010, Audyssey launched a new technology called Audyssey Sub EQ HT and that technology was already present in the MultEQ XT products released by Onkyo one year earlier [1007, 3007, 5007 and PR-SC5507].
Although Sub EQ HT is included in all new MultEQ XT32 AVRs, Sub EQ HT has nothing to do with XT32. It's a separate function and can be used with any version of MultEQ. The xx07 were the first models.


----------



## CharlieU (Jan 26, 2007)

Moonfly said:


> Pioneer, Emotiva, Yamaha, Arcam, and Anthem (to name a few) all use their own methods of eq instead of licensing Audyssey tech, but with the exception of Arc on the Anthem, Audyssey is much better than any of the other offerings, and personally I would choose Audyssey over Arc as well, especially for DIY subs, and even more so for very high end sealed DIY subs. Most other high end companies manufacturing processors usually run fairly basic units based on the premise they are getting back to pure audio, and for those a stand alone unit is the only way to get high end eq into that system. Bryston, AudioLab, Tag Mclaren and Ada Suite are a few that spring to mind.


It's been a while since I owned a receiver with Audyssey, so this is based on old experience. I would rate ARC as implemented on the Anthem prepros above Audyssey just because you are more in control of the final outcome. It is a lot more work with ARC since you have to set your own speaker distances and work with your subs phase to blend them in with the rest of your system.

Just to keep this on topic though, I use the AS EQ-1 in conjunction with ARC to handle the phasing issue for me. Also having the subs right before running ARC gives it more resources to handle other trouble areas. I'm sad to see it is discontinued because for non-Audyssey users it was the answer to most issues with running multiple subs.


----------

